# VBA filter by the first ten criteria in a specific column and filter two specific criteria from another column



## bored622 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to create a macro button that filters the first ten criteria from column C. The headers start on row six. So the header is on C6. Also, I want it to filter the criteria FP and BK from the header cell M6.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 26, 2022)

Duplicate to: VBA macro that filters two criteria in one column and grabs top 8 in another column

In future, please do not post the same question multiple times. Per Forum Rules (#12), posts of a duplicate nature will be locked or deleted.

In relation to your question here, I have closed this thread so please continue in the linked thread.


----------

